# Non Plus Ultra, Italy, 2013



## cogito (Jun 10, 2013)

cogito in shock report writing horror! 

Information about this place a little thin on the ground, but words aside this place is a visual wonder that doesn't so much speak for itself but more screams directly into your various organic receptors, melting them in the process.

The building is an eclectic mix of moorish style built in the early 17th century(!) It was redesigned between the 1850s and 1890. In the late 1870s it also hosted the King of Italy Umberto.

Post war it was used as a luxury hotel, while at present despite an auction of 1999 and some urgent restoration work, has been abandoned since. In April of 2012 however, it was taken over by a committee that aim to promote the place and hopefully open it to the public.

Photos are only of a handful of the rooms, the place is huge and the light was fading fast.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2013)

Bloody hell that's a busy interior! If you cross your eyes and move your head away you can see a hot air balloon and a dolphin... 
Amazing shots of what looks like an amazing explore! You should do more full reports dude!


----------



## cogito (Jun 10, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Bloody hell that's a busy interior! If you cross your eyes and move your head away you can see a hot air balloon and a dolphin...
> Amazing shots of what looks like an amazing explore! You should do more full reports dude!



Damn, I could only see a blurry doughnut. Maybe I'm doing it wrong! Or I have the wrong type of 3D glasses.

Got about 300 places to report on, now I just need to find the time for it


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 10, 2013)

im speechless! that is seriously trippy! lovely shots, thanks for posting


----------



## Bones out (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope, i'm getting a hippo...

Good stuff here


----------



## SnakeCorp (Jun 11, 2013)

Fantastic! Would it be possible to see a shot of the exterior?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 11, 2013)

WoW!
Great report and pics,
Thanks..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 11, 2013)

Wonderous and epic , thanks for the share!


----------



## cogito (Jun 11, 2013)

SnakeCorp said:


> Fantastic! Would it be possible to see a shot of the exterior?



I deliberately didn't take one sorry!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 11, 2013)

*Awesome!!! Get some more reports up!! *


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 13, 2013)

This is wonderful!! Non plus ultra...no further beyond??? Awesome pics and place thank you for the psychedelic beautyness


----------



## cogito (Jun 13, 2013)

Non Plus Ultra translates several different ways 

No more, no more.
Ultimate.
Nothing further beyond.

They all indicate a sense of finality.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 13, 2013)

Not the kind of place you want to be whilst feeling very hung-over 

That aside, great set of shots!


----------

